# Problème BOOT CD Ubuntu MacBook Pro mi-2012



## Kalu-op (7 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

    Je sollicite votre aide car je coince au niveau de l'installation sur mon Mac, 
Le CD est pourtant correctement gravé et le boot est lancé grâce à la touche "C" de mon clavier ou encore grâce à la touche OPTION.

Hors voilà le problème, j'obtiens un écran noir lors du boot.

J'ai bien sur pris le temp de regarder la notice d'installation spécifique au Macbook Pro sur le site néanmoins il n'est pas mentionner mon modèle 
(mi-2012) aurais-je loupé une page ? ou mal fouillé ? suis-je vraiment obliger de tester avec une version plus légère comme Xubuntu ou Mate ?

Je tiens aussi à préciser que j'ai installé refit mais que rien ne se passe au redémarrage malgré l'application du fichier "enable" dans le terminal.

    Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide,

    Kalu.


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2017)

reFit ne te servira pas pour le démarrage sur le CD/DVD : il n'est utile que pour le démarrage sur Linux une fois que ce dernier est installé sur le disque interne du Mac.

Cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas cherché à démarrer un Mac à partir d'un CD/DVD : je télécharge plutôt de quoi faire une clef USB et je démarre sur la clef. Aujourd'hui, c'est devenu simple sur Mac, avec l'application (qui marche aussi sur Windows et Linux, d'ailleurs) Etcher.

Je te conseille de passer par ce mode opératoire, plus souple (et plus rapide).

Quoi qu'il en soit, es-tu sûr d'avoir bien pris l'image nécessaire pour les Macs ? Il faut impérativement prendre la version "amd64".


----------



## Kalu-op (8 Novembre 2017)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse,  

Je viens à l'instant de solutionné le problème grâce a Unetbootin et clef USB, j'ai également essayé avec ETCHER mais le résultat était le même après je ne peux pas certifier que cela aura le même résultat pour tout le monde mais voilà, me voila dans le monde fabuleux de Linux et en tant que dev Python débutant ,  ça devrait grandement me facilité les choses.


----------

